# Willow Scale (Diaspidiotus gigas) infested Aspen Stands?



## arborcareIdaho (Jan 30, 2007)

Has anyone seen extreme infestations of this bug in aspen stands?
We are having devistating outbreaks in the Rocky Mountains of Idaho.
Info and comments appreciated.
:bang: 
Jeff Beacham
Certified Arborist
Hailey, ID


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Jan 30, 2007)

That sounds interesting..........ya got some pics and more background.... Is it found through out the West? Never heard about it before


----------



## arborcareIdaho (Jan 30, 2007)

*a few pics*


----------



## cforman (Mar 29, 2007)

*Willow scale*

We are having huge problems with willow scale. I'm working with the Colorado State Forest Service to determine management strategies and timing of the crawler stage. These insects are problematic in town in our aspen and narrowleaf cottonwood. There has been limited success with Merit and dormant oils. I'm trying a fairly new product called Safari. I'm going to apply with a deep root feeder. The leading entomologists are raving about this product. Please let me know if anyone is having any success with other methods.


----------



## cforman (Jul 2, 2007)

*willow scale*

We are seeing positive results with Safari when used for willow scale. We have applied the product via soil injection and lab results show a high percentage of mortality in both aspen and narrowleaf cottonwood.


----------

